# ようものなら



## 涼宮

今日は！

どんな状況で、「～ようものなら」を使用するでしょうか、そして本物の意味は？

例えば:

*彼女を待たせようものなら、すぐに怒ってしまう。

If I made her wait, she would get angry immediately.*

さらに、その「ようものなら」って一般的に他の言い方がないでしょうか

意味を教えてください 


よろしくお願いします！


----------



## almostfreebird

ものなら makes hypothetical phrases, and is an intensified style of  "～tara"/ "～reba"  expression. It may sound theatrical or literary.

You can use 
*whenever*, if you want to express it casually.

e.g. 彼女を待たせると いつだって(whenever I let her wait)すぐに怒ってしまう(She gets angry easily).


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとう！しかし、どうして意志形を使用されましたか、ですから、「～*よう*ものなら」を書きました。


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> ありがとう！しかし、どうして意志形を使用されましたか、ですから、「～*よう*ものなら」を書きました。



I know what you mean by that.
Yes, you always say like ようものなら.

Other examples:

彼女を怒らせようものなら(if you pissed her off at all)
そんなことを言おうものなら(if you said such a thing in anyway)
もし、あした遅れようものなら(if you were late tommorow anyway).

Those are intensified way of saying "怒らせたら", "言ったら", "遅れたら".


----------



## 涼宮

分かりました！ありがとうございました！けれど、それが大抵意志形とともに使用されると言えば、「不定詞＋ものなら」はどうなるでしょうか？その二つの形の違いは何でしょうか

例えば:

1) もしそれが悪用*されるものならば*、私が赤チームとして楽しんでいることになりますが、生徒の得点は悪くなります」とスミス氏は説明します。

2) もし彼が君の結婚のことを*聞けるものなら*、すごく怒るだろう。

見ての通り、意志形は使用されていません。

またよろしくお願いします！


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:
			
		

> 「不定詞＋ものなら」はどうなるでしょうか？その二つの形の違いは何でしょうか
> 例えば:
> 1) もしそれが悪用されるものならば



Because the subject is それ(It/The thing) which doesn't have will/volition.




			
				涼宮 said:
			
		

> 2) もし彼が君の結婚のことを聞けるものなら



Sounds strange, grammatically incorrect, I think.

It should be:
もし彼が君の結婚のことを聞いたなら(if he  heard of your marriage) Sounds most natural
or
もし彼が君の結婚のことを聞こうものなら(if he heard of your marriage at all). Sounds a little awkward and exaggerated


----------



## xiaolijie

I think you'll have serious problems starting with 「～ようものなら」 because there's no such a phrase. Try again with just 「～ものなら」 (= If) and consider what goes before it independently.


----------



## Ocham

I know its nuance quite well, but I can't explain logically. So all I can do is give some good examples:
その男はとてもきれい好きで、ゴミが１つでも落ちて*いようものなら*、部屋じゅうを掃除しないではいられない。
The man is very, very cleanly. If he finds a tiny piece of trash on the floor, he cannot help cleaning the whole room.
父はとても厳格(gen-kaku)な人で、口答えしようものなら、平手で顔を打たれたものです。
My father was very, very strict. Whenever I answered him back, he (got furious and) would slap me in the face.


----------



## uchi.m

Ocham said:


> I know its nuance quite well, but I can't explain logically. So all I can do is give some good examples:
> その男はとてもきれい好きで、ゴミが１つでも落ちて*いようものなら*、部屋じゅうを掃除しないではいられない。
> The man is very, very cleanly. If he finds a tiny piece of trash on the floor, he cannot help cleaning the whole room.
> 父はとても厳格(gen-kaku)な人で、口答えしようものなら、平手で顔を打たれたものです。
> My father was very, very strict. Whenever I answered him back, he (got furious and) would slap me in the face.


Pienso que ようものなら pueda ser traducido como _cada vez que_: a él le gusta la casa muy limpia y *cada vez que *alguien tira la basura al suelo, tengo que dejarla nuevamente limpia, sino...


----------



## Flaminius

涼宮 said:


> 分かりました！ありがとうございました！けれど、それが大抵意志形とともに使用されると言えば、「不定詞＋ものなら」はどうなるでしょうか？その二つの形の違いは何でしょうか


2つの文はともに日本語のサンプルとして適当なものではありません。二番目は明らかに間違いですし、一番目はそれが何をいっているにせよとてもひどい文体なので正誤の判断がつきません。おそらく英語からの質の悪い翻訳だと思われます。

さて、「～ようものなら」を鈴宮さんは「意志形」をつかっていると表現されましたが、厳密には「よう」の意味はここでは「推量」です(「意志」なのは話し手に関して用いられるときだけ)。この構文は日本語に数ある条件文の前件を締めくくる表現です。他の構文と違うのは話し手が後件に説明される事態に恐れを持っていることを含意することです。*almostfreebird*さんや*Ocham*さんがあげた例文をみてください。大抵の文で後件の主語は前件の事態を受けて極めて奇矯なあるいは過激な振る舞いをしています。


----------

